# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Những món ăn Thái ngon ở Hà Nội

## dieulozi

Bún Thái hải sản, kem dừa... đang là những món ăn đường phố Thái Lan được giới trẻ và giới văn phòng ở Hà Nội truyền tai nhau
2. Chè Thái


Chè Thái Lan chắc hẳn là loại chè ngoại phổ biến nhất ở Hà Nội. Món ăn này được ưa chuộng bởi vị thanh mát, ngọt thơm của các loại thạch độc đáo và hạt sương sa. Đặc biệt nhất trong chè Thái có lẽ là “sợi xanh xanh” dai dai, dẻo dẻo được làm từ lá dứa hoặc lá nếp. Chè Thái có nhiều loại khác nhau từ Thái truyền thống, Thái đen, Thái ngô, Thái đậu đỏ, Thái hoa quả và chè Thái sầu riêng. Giá dao động từ 15.000 đến 20.000 đồng.


_Địa chỉ gợi ý:_


- A5 P.118 Giảng Võ, Ba Đình, Hà Nội


- 75 Đội Cấn.


- 123 A6 Trần Huy Liệu.


- Chè Thái (chè Hồng Vinh) – chợ Nam Đồng, hồ Đắc Di.


- 30 phố Hàn Thuyên.


- 1E Trần Quốc Hoàn, Cầu Giấy.


- Thái Siam 20, ngõ 2 Cổng trường ĐH Hà Nội; 45 Lò Đúc; 20 Lò Đúc; 12 Hàng Than.


4. Kem Thái Lan


Cũng có nguồn gốc từ Thái Lan, kem dừa mang đến cho người ăn một cảm giác khác lạ, mát lạnh và ngọt ngào. Không đựng vào cốc như các loại kem khác, kem xôi dừa Thái được đặt trong một nửa trái dừa xiêm tươi tạo cảm giác tươi ngon độc đáo cho người ăn. Thành phần chính của món ăn này gồm có xôi và kem. Xôi dẻo thơm chan lên chút nước cốt dừa vừa đủ đi kèm với kem tạo nên vị ngọt thơm rất vừa, ngoài ra còn có thêm một số thành phần đi kèm khác như ngô mỹ, dừa sấy, dừa tươi bào sợi, lạc... Giá một suất kem xôi dừa Thái dao động từ 14.000 đến 40.000 đồng.


_Địa chỉ gợi ý:_


- Koh Samui Hut 40 Nhà Chung; 24 Phan Đình Phùng, Ba Đình.


- Thai Siam 45 Lò Đúc; 12 Hàng Than; 20 ngõ 2 cổng trường Đại học Hà Nội.


- Chè Thái Lan & Malaysia 1E Trần Quốc Hoàn, Cầu Giấy.


- Phuket Town, 21 Tuệ Tĩnh, Hai Bà Trưng.
BBQ Chicken Hàng Điếu
BBQ Chicken The Garden
BBQ Chicken Hà Đông


5. Bún Thái hải sản



Bún Thái hải sản ở Ngũ Xã đang tạo được cơn sốt ở Hà Nội. Ảnh: _Đình Nam_


Mới xuất hiện cách đây không lâu nhưng món bún Thái hải sản vị chua cay đã sớm gây được sự tò mò cho thực khách Hà Nội và trở thành món ăn được nhiều bạn trẻ share trên mạng. Thành phần tô bún bao gồm các loại hải sản màu sắc bắt mắt và ngon miệng, tôm luộc đỏ au, mực thái thành từng lát hơi dày bản, cá chiên vàng ngậy, bề bề bóc vỏ, hành lá và tiêu được rắc lên trên cho dậy mùi thơm, đặc biệt là nước dùng chua cay đặc trưng ăn kèm với rau cần. Nững ngày chớm đông, với những cơn gió lạnh thế này thì còn gì thích hơn khi được ngồi xì xụp cùng bạn bè ăn bát bún cay cay đang bốc hơi nghi ngút. Một tô bún loại này có giá trung bình từ 30.000 đồng trở lên.


_Địa chỉ gợi ý:_


- 24 Ngũ Xã, địa chỉ đang khá hot trên các diễn đàn về ăn uống.


- Đặng Văn Ngữ, quán nằm bên tay trái, ngay đoạn đầu phố rẽ từ đường Kim Liên mới vào, gần trường PTTH Lê Quý Đôn.


- 6A Hàng Lược, quán 3 tầng sạch sẽ thoáng mát.


Trần Quỳnh

----------

